# My V10's 0-60 performance (5.7s)



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

*My Tuned V10 0-60 performance*

Haven't been on the boards since quite some time now... Anyways, I've been asked many times over to post a video of my Tuareg's 0-100km/h (0-60 mph) performance since I had it tuned in 2008.
Never really got to it, until today after almost 3 years








So here it is - 5.7 seconds 0 to 60 mph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giAl8azB_gY
By the way, my egg now has 90 000 miles, almost a 100k but still runs good !


_Modified by tutin at 6:12 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (tutin)*

Who's program?
Impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (Syonara_G60Style)*

That's about what I seem to get with the O.CT tuning. Awesome. The best part is that NOTHING will keep up 0-30. I have blown away so many punks in STIs.








And coming back from VT last weekend with a roof box in the snow storm I averaged 26.5 mpg over 200 miles (calculated, not per MFI). Now what can beat that??


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in the EU so I don't suppose programs are the same as in the US, but either way I don't really know the origin of the tune, it was done by the garage the maintains all my cars.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (tutin)*

Thanks for sharing. What I love about my V10 is the way it accelerates so quickly with no drama at all. IF anything, the engine sounds lazy!


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

There is nothing quite like the V10 TDI Touareg.
I love mine!


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_

And coming back from VT last weekend with a roof box in the snow storm I averaged 26.5 mpg over 200 miles (calculated, not per MFI). Now what can beat that??

That's very impressive, especially with the box on top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With all that torgue, I suspect the V10 is less affected by drag, winds, etc. What kind of speed were you driving?


_Modified by schubie at 4:57 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (schubie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schubie* »_
That's very impressive, especially with the box on top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With all that torgue, I suspect the V10 is less affected by drag, winds, etc. What kind of speed were you driving?

_Modified by schubie at 4:57 PM 1-8-2010_

Avg mph probably around 55 because of the snow. This is my second V10 and I have noticed mpg improvement after 20k miles on both.
I think they take along time to break-in.


----------



## 4cdndctn (Oct 6, 2009)

teutonic-
Who did you use for your tune? I'm close to Westchester and would like to go O.CT.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (4cdndctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4cdndctn* »_teutonic-
Who did you use for your tune? I'm close to Westchester and would like to go O.CT.

spockcat in CT


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_
Avg mph probably around 55 because of the snow. This is my second V10 and I have noticed mpg improvement after 20k miles on both.
I think they take along time to break-in.

Interested to see what I'll be able to do in those conditions, especially after 20k. Although I've gotten some of the best V6TDI mileage on the forums, not sure if I'll be able to best yours by the EPA hwy difference (5 mpg). But 3-4 mpg better probably is within reach. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Syonara_G60Style (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_
spockcat in CT


No worries about voiding the warranty?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_That's about what I seem to get with the O.CT tuning. Awesome. The best part is that NOTHING will keep up 0-30. I have blown away so many punks in STIs.







...

Ditto; and you don't have to be a Road & Track test-driver to obtain such







NOTHING has pulled my O.CT'ed v10 -- even vehicles that should have been able (on paper), haven't. Nothing comes close to a properly setup v10; it's performance, drivability and capability are second to none; simply amazing


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

i have been going back and forth on chipping.
does it void the warranty?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (.paul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.paul* »_i have been going back and forth on chipping.
does it void the warranty?

Chip? What Chip??? They don't have a clue at the dealer.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

ECU flashes don't void any warranty as long as it's done by a reputable dealer like OCT or Unitronic. you have to let the dealer kno you have a flashed ECU, because most times when a tech runs diagnostics on your car they re-flash and update the ECU and essentially would delete any flash program you have on there. basiclly causing you to have purchased a flash to have it thrown away by the dealer. if you let them know then the tech won't perform this re-flash.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: My Tuned V10 0-60 performance (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_Thanks for sharing. What I love about my V10 is the way it accelerates so quickly with no drama at all. IF anything, the engine sounds lazy!

This is typical of diesels IMHO. They can be very quick, but generally feel less quick than they are. I prefer more drama, assuming the engine has a nice sound to it. (The V8 certainly does.)
So do you want to feel quick, or be quick?


----------



## copterav8r (Aug 12, 2012)

teutonicv10 said:


> That's about what I seem to get with the O.CT tuning. Awesome. The best part is that NOTHING will keep up 0-30. I have blown away so many punks in STIs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What other performance upgrades beside the O.CT tune have you done? I just acquired an 2006 VW Touareg v10 TDI and I am considering having the O.CT tune done. The closest O.CT dealer is over in Oregon on the coast and primarily deals with Mini Coopers from looking at their website.


----------

